# Handy vergleich



## johannes944 (5. Juni 2011)

Welches Handy?


----------



## PEG96 (5. Juni 2011)

iPhone 4, die Software und die Apps machen es, wenn die Software sehr gut angepasst ist, braucht man auch keinen dualcore.


----------



## Shadowbane (9. Juni 2011)

In der Liste fehlt eindeutig das Motorola Atrix! Atrix +1


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juni 2011)

Anderes, nämlich das LG Optimus Speed.


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (9. Juni 2011)

Iphone 4 würde für mich bei so ner umfrage gar nicht zur debatte stehen aber nunja ^^.

ja das LG Optimus 3D ist doch noch lange nicht draussen oder??

und das Atrix fehlt wirklich, das geht gut ab ^^


----------



## zøtac (9. Juni 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> iPhone 4, die Software und die Apps machen es, wenn die Software sehr gut angepasst ist, braucht man auch keinen dualcore.


Egal mit welcher Software, das iPhone kann nicht mit Dualcore Smartphones mithalten 
Sind aber auch unterschiede von Generationen


----------



## watercooled (9. Juni 2011)

Galaxy S2, einfach Top das Handy!


----------



## Ezio (9. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Egal mit welcher Software, das iPhone kann nicht mit Dualcore Smartphones mithalten
> Sind aber auch unterschiede von Generationen


 
Mit 2 Kernen kannst du nicht mehr machen als mit einem. Es gibt kaum optimierte Software, ist so unnötig wie vor 5 Jahren ein Quadcore.


----------



## stahlschnabel (9. Juni 2011)

siemens S10


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (9. Juni 2011)

naja also auf dual Core würde ich schon setzen, es ist sau schnell und die Apps und anwendungen ziehen nach was Dual Core unterstützung angeht ^  ^

also auf Single Core würde ich nicht mehr setzen.


----------



## Ezio (9. Juni 2011)

Die aufwändigen Spiele wie Infinity Blade gibts eh nur fürs iPhone also kann die Leistung vom DC nie genutzt werden.


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (10. Juni 2011)

das stimmt nicht mittlerweile zieht android in Games ganz schön nach ! Samurai 2 Vegance, und nen paar Tegra games kommen noch raus und die sehen echt fantastisch aus !


----------



## blackedition94 (10. Juni 2011)

iphone 3gs solides und edles handy


----------



## Mistadon (10. Juni 2011)

Galaxy S2 oder HTC Sensation, top Handys  
Hatte das S2 auf der Cebit in der Hand, das ist das beste Handy das ich je gesehen habe. Perfekt verarbeitet, schnell, geiles Display und trotz Größe liegt es gut in der Hand.

Und Ezio: Wie gesagt, die ziehen schon nach und es gibt auch schon aufwändige Spiele für Android. Und Dualcore hat folgenden Vorteil: Auf Kern 1 laufen die Hintergrund-Apps und das OS, auf Kern 2 die derzeitigen Leistungsfresser. D.h. das Spiel kann die vollen 1,2GHz nutzen. Korrigier mich, sollte ich da was falsch verstanden haben.

Und selbst wenn es nicht so sein sollte wie ich es mir zzt. vorstelle, ist es doch so: in einem Jahr werden die Apps auf Dualcore ausgelegt bzw. entsprechend verbessert worden sein. Dann ist es schlecht wenn man noch nen Singlecore hat, weil fast alle Verträge über 2 Jahre gehen. Ich werde das Problem nicht haben, denn in einem Jahr ist mein Vertrag abgelaufen und ich hole mir das nächste Android, was dann bestimmt Quad-Core (oder vielleicht noch mehr) sein wird.

Edit: Beispiel für ein grafisch aufwendiges Spiel: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.polarbit.RecklessRacing&feature=search_result


----------



## Ezio (10. Juni 2011)

Grafisch sind diese Games aber nicht mit Infinity Blade (derzeitige Referenz) vergleichbar...


----------



## PEG96 (10. Juni 2011)

Da muss ich Eizo recht geben, die ue 3 sieht auch auf ios einfach umwerfend gut aus.


----------



## Per4mance (10. Juni 2011)

motorola Atrix oder aufs neue Iphone warten


----------



## Mistadon (10. Juni 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Grafisch sind diese Games aber nicht mit Infinity Blade (derzeitige Referenz) vergleichbar...


Nun, das kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich weiß nur, dass es sehr gute und grafisch aufwendige Spiele für Android gibt. Zeig mal bitte nen Bild/Video, würde mich mal interessieren. Habe dir ja auch ein Spiel rausgesucht 

Allerdings lohnt es sich immer, etwas sehr gutes zu kaufen, damit man nie den Spaß daran verliert, denn: nen Computer kannst du mal eben aufrüsten, wenn er das nicht mehr schafft, was du willst. Nen Handy nicht.
Zwischen iOS, Android und WP7 (und Symbian) muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ich würde mir aber das S2 holen, wenn ich jetzt die Wahl hätte. Beim iPhone 4S/5 wäre ich jetzt noch skeptisch, aber ihr kennt mich ja...

Mit dem Atrix habe ich mich noch kaum beschäftigt, sieht aber auf den ersten Blick gut aus. Doch die Motoblur Oberfläche soll sehr schlecht sein, da solltest du dann auf einen Launcher wie Launcher Pro, ADW Launcher oder Go Launcher umsteigen, was aber alles andere als schwer ist (aus dem Market installieren und dann wirste direkt gefragt, ob du das als Standartoption für die Home-Taste haben willst).


----------



## Per4mance (10. Juni 2011)

also mit motoblur hat man als normal nutzer kein problem. ich habs selber aufm milestone 2 und vermisse nichts.


----------



## ile (10. Juni 2011)

Kommt auf deine Präferenzen an:
Wenn dir ein stabiler Empfang, Flash, Widgets, große Displaydiagonale, gutes P/L-Verhältnis, Dualcore, evtl. NFC und/oder Unabhängigkeit vom Onkel Stevie (itunes, rechte,...) haben willst, aber im Gegenzug mit minimal weniger hochwertigen Apps klar kommst, ist Android wie geschaffen für dich. Nur wenn letzteres für dich 100fach wichtiger ist als alles andere, kommt ein iPhone in Frage.

Ich würde dir zum HTC Desire HD raten, wenn du weniger als 400€ ausgeben willst. Ansonsten das HTC Sensation, wenn du High end willst.


----------



## syn0ox (10. Juni 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Nun, das kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich weiß nur, dass es sehr gute und grafisch aufwendige Spiele für Android gibt. Zeig mal bitte nen Bild/Video, würde mich mal interessieren. Habe dir ja auch ein Spiel rausgesucht


 
Dead Space - YouTube - ‪Dead Space iPhone Gameplay‬‏
Infinity Blade - YouTube - ‪Infinity Blade for iPhone & iPad Gameplay Video‬‏
Real Racing 2 - YouTube - ‪Real Racing 2 Gameplay Video‬‏ (um auch mal 'n Rennspiel zu nennen)
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - YouTube - ‪Battlefield: Bad Company 2 for iPhone‬‏
[...]

Die Spiele laufen eben alle auf dem iPhone ohne Probleme - obwohl's nur 'nen "arschlahmen" Single-Core hat. Bei Android sieht's da ja immer etwas schwierig aus, was man besonders sieht, wenn man sich mal die Bewertungen der hochwertigeren Spiele anschaut - die Bewertungen bei z.B. NEED FOR SPEED™ Shift sind ja katastrophal. Das ist dann eben das Problem mit den vielen verschiedenen Handy-Typen und Firmwares.

Wer spielen will, ist bei iOS besser aufgehoben, u. a. auch weil's für die Entwickler dort immer noch weitaus interessanter ist, denn es gibt halt eben immer nur ein Gerät , mit dem das Spiel auch funktioniert, und es gibt viel mehr Geld direkt zu holen, weil's vernünftige Zahlungsoptionen v. a. für die Zielgruppe gibt (Werbeeinblendungen scheinen den Entwicklern auch nicht zu passen und auch nicht jedes Spiel ist geeignet dafür.). Zusätzlich gibt's dann eben auch für unter 200€ (im Angebot) 'nen iPod touch mit der gleichen Hardware wie das aktuellste iPhone - und wie verkaufen sich ja auch besonders in der Spielerzielgruppe u18 sehr, sehr gut.


----------



## johannes944 (10. Juni 2011)

gibts die obrigen spiele auch für android?

Und ist beim Android Market eine Kreditkarte verpflichtend oder gibts die Möglichkeit per Sofortüberweisung.de zu bezahlen?


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (10. Juni 2011)

also zu Blackedition: kennste den vergleich mit dem Iphone 3Gs und einem Stein? XD! google es mal da würd ich mal sagen, ab in die Tonne damit ^^

aufs Neue Iphone warten? wozu?? Apple braucht erstens zulang und 2. werden sie dieses jahr nicht das leistungsgleiche rausbringen wie die konkurrenz!! Glaubt mir.

und ja ich gebe zu Infinity Blade ist grafisch klar Bombe aber wozu sau gute grafik wenns Game fürn arsch ist vom spiel prinzip her? ^^ da lieber z.B. Samurai 2 Vegance das so ne außergwöhnliche grafik hat aber sich hammer spielen lässt ! oder schaut euch das hier mal an Physix fürs SP!! das bekommt Apple nicht gebacken !  Nvidia PhysX 3.0 - Jetzt auch für Tegra-Smartphones und -Tablets - News bei GameStar.de

und dieses Game wird nen absoluter Inifinity Blade konkurent  Shadowgun: Läuft der Shooter auch auf Nicht-Tegra-Androiden? | androidnews 

Shadowgun !

so somethingelse to add?


----------



## johannes944 (10. Juni 2011)

Ist beim Android Market eine Kreditkarte verpflichtend oder gibts die Möglichkeit per Sofortüberweisung.de zu bezahlen?


----------



## syn0ox (11. Juni 2011)

Freakyyy2011 schrieb:


> also zu Blackedition: kennste den vergleich mit dem Iphone 3Gs und einem Stein? XD! google es mal da würd ich mal sagen, ab in die Tonne damit ^^



Kindische Vergleiche bringen dem Threadersteller nichts bei seiner Entscheidung.



Freakyyy2011 schrieb:


> und ja ich gebe zu Infinity Blade ist grafisch klar Bombe aber wozu sau gute grafik wenns Game fürn arsch ist vom spiel prinzip her? ^^ da lieber z.B. Samurai 2 Vegance das so ne außergwöhnliche grafik hat aber sich hammer spielen lässt ![...]


 
Für das von dir genannte Spiel braucht man unter Android 'nen topaktuellen Dualcore-Boliden, da es nur mit 'nem NT2 läuft. Unter iOS kann man genau das gleiche Spiel mit 60FPS mit dem ein Jahr alten iPhone 4 spielen - mit dem arschlahmen Single-Core. Lauffähig ist es auch auf dem iPhone 3Gs - mit ein paar Einbüßen natürlich.



Freakyyy2011 schrieb:


> [...]oder schaut euch das hier mal an Physix fürs SP!! das bekommt Apple nicht gebacken !  Nvidia PhysX 3.0 - Jetzt auch für Tegra-Smartphones und -Tablets - News bei GameStar.de[...]



Das iPad 2 zeigt ja bereits, was sich grafisch mit dem iPhone 5 machen lassen wird. Das Motorola Xoom wurde in Benchmark-Tests, was Grafik angeht, vom iPad 2 quasi zerstört (auch wenn man's auf die Pixel umrechnet). Bereits jetzt lässt sich ja auch beispielsweise das Spiel Real Racing 2 mit dem iPad 2 an 'nem Flatscreen mit 1080p spielen - ab September bzw. bereits in Kürze auch ohne HDMI-Kabel dazwischen. Die gleiche Grafikleistung wird man sicherlich auch beim iPhone 5 finden. Das von dir genannte Shadowgun soll ja auch, wenn's mal kommt, mit der gleichen Leistung wie NT2-Geräte auf dem iPad 2 laufen. 

Was Spiele angeht, lässt sich eben nicht viel gegen iOS sagen. Da bringen die vielen Hoffnungen von Grafikwundern, die eventuell, theoretisch und vielleicht bald mal bei Android ankommen, auch nichts. Bis es soweit ist, gibt's wahrscheinlich schon NT3, was dann wieder Vorraussetzung für die besten Spiele ist. Unter iOS finde ich jetzt schon viele (!) hochwertige, grafisch beeindruckende Spiele - allesamt laufen 100%ig auf dem 1 Jahr alten iPhone; mit dem Dualcore-iPhone-5, wenn man warten möchte, noch viel mehr, wie bereits die vielen iPad-2-optimierten Apps zeigen.


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (11. Juni 2011)

"Für das von dir genannte Spiel braucht man unter Android 'nen  topaktuellen Dualcore-Boliden, da es nur mit 'nem NT2 läuft. Unter iOS  kann man genau das gleiche Spiel mit 60FPS mit dem ein Jahr alten iPhone  4 spielen - mit dem arschlahmen Single-Core. Lauffähig ist es auch auf  dem iPhone 3Gs - mit ein paar Einbüßen natürlich." <--- FALSCH!

ich hab ebend erst eine Lösung gefunden wie man mit Single Core Smartphones, Dual Core Games spielen kann!! immer diese unwissenden Menschen die meinen alles besser zu wissen! [HowTo] Tegra-2-Spiele auf Single-Core-Gerät spielen - Android-Hilfe.de

und wie schon im Thread erklärt wurde, Dual Cores sind einfach nur besser was die verteilung von Prozessen angeht das heisst nicht das spiele die auf C2D nicht auch auf Single cores laufen!!

klar ist iOS so ziemlich immer der vorreiter an Games weil sies bei der implementierung einfach einfacher haben, aber mit nVidia kriegt Android nun nen schub nach vorn.

aber naja egal ^^ wenn man sich nicht richtig erkundet ist es natürlich einfach zu sagen das Apple in allem besser ist ! (NICHT!)


----------



## Windows0.1 (11. Juni 2011)

HTC Desire HD


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (11. Juni 2011)

Windows0.1  <---Meine Rede!


----------



## syn0ox (11. Juni 2011)

Freakyyy2011 schrieb:


> ich hab ebend erst eine Lösung gefunden wie man mit Single Core Smartphones, Dual Core Games spielen kann!! immer diese unwissenden Menschen die meinen alles besser zu wissen! [...]


 
Na, da scheinst du aber ganz mächtig stolz zu sein, dass du herausgefunden hast, dass ich etwas nicht wusste, was du als jemand, der sich auskennt und stets bestens informiert ist, aber selbst (Zitat: ) "eben[d] erst" herausgefunden hast. Ich beglückwünsche dich zu dieser gloreichen Leistung, auch wenn dies nicht einer gewissen Komik entbehrt. 

Dass man ein Gerät rooten und man einen speziellen Treiber installieren muss, damit man ein bestimmtes Spiel spielen kann, was dann auch nur bei 9 verschiedenen Modellen bisher bekanntermaßen sicher funktioniert, ist wahrlich ungeheuerlich. Somit ist es dann eben doch leider nur unter Tegra II möglich - inoffizielle Lösungen bei denen das Rooten und Modifikationen am System notwendig sind, zählen da leider nicht, sondern nur die offiziellen Fakten, nach denen sich dieses Spiel eben bei 'nem normalen Android-Handy nur benutzen lässt, wenn's 'nen NT2 hat.

Was du mir mit "und wie schon im Thread erklärt wurde, Dual Cores sind einfach nur besser was die verteilung von Prozessen angeht das heisst nicht das spiele die auf C2D nicht auch auf Single cores laufen!!" sagen willst und besonders, was du in diesem Bezug mit 'C2D', was wir doch eher von woanders kennen, meinst, worauf sich dieses Kauderwelsch überhaupt bezieht und wer behauptet hat, dass allgemein Spiele, die auf Dualcores laufen, nicht auf Singlecores funktionieren, darfst du mir "unwissenden Menschen" übrigens noch sehr gerne mit deinem allumfassenden Fachwissen erläutern. Ich freue mich.



Freakyyy2011 schrieb:


> [...] aber naja egal ^^ wenn man sich nicht richtig erkundet ist es natürlich einfach zu sagen das Apple in allem besser ist ! (NICHT!)



Klar, es ist ziemlich einfach - obwohl ich mich frage, wer hier überhaupt sagte, dass Apple in allem besser ist. Dadurch, dass du mich aber auf meine ja fast schon peinliche Unkenntnis, dass sich mit einem Root und Modifikationen am System NT2-only-Spiele auch auf SingleCores nutzen lassen, aufmerksam gemacht hast, hat mein Sicht zu Spielen auf Smartphones natürlich vollkommen geändert - iOS ist, was Spiele angeht, tatsächlich gar nicht besser! Ich danke dir.


----------



## Mistadon (11. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es immer wieder traurig, dass Leute wie Freakyyy ankommen und meinen, ihre unbegründete Meinung in schlecht gegliederten und unangenehm zu lesenden Sätzen formulieren zu müssen. 
Einfach alles beleidigen, keine Kritik akzeptieren, andere Meinungen einfach nicht annehmen... naja.

Es ist schade, dass viele Entwickler noch nicht zu Android gekommen sind. Es ist mir klar, dass auf Android die Spiele nicht so schnell laufen wie auf iOS und die Spiele noch nicht ganz so gut gemacht sind.. Auf meinem Wildfire läuft nicht mal Doodle-Jump flüssig.
Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, woran das liegt.


Aber soweit ich weiß, kann man doch auswählen, für welche Geräte eine App im Market angeboten wird. So kann man auch garantieren, dass das Spiel auf allen Geräten flüssig läuft, für die es angeboten wird.

Was aber auch ein großes Problem ist: für Android ist es deutlich leichter, Apps aus dem Internet zu beziehen oder direkt aus dem Market zu installieren, eine Sicherung zu machen und sich den Preis dann wieder erstatten zu lassen.
Dadurch geht den Entwicklern viel Geld verloren und sie probieren gar nicht erst, eine App für Android zu entwickeln, weil es einfach zu viele "Raubkopierer" gibt, die nicht bereit sind, 3€ für ein Spiel zu bezahlen. Einem sich noch in der Entwicklungsphase befindlichen Markt schadet das extrem. Da muss Google auch noch nachrüsten, denn 2-3€ hat jeder, der viel Geld für ein Handy ausgeben kann.


----------



## johannes944 (12. Juni 2011)

hab mir jetzt ein Galaxy S2 geholt und es is saauu geil. DAs einzige. Ist es normal das es relativ warm wird. Bei kurzen Tasks wird es ned warm, aber beim zocken und so schon und wenn mans lang verwendet, oder is das eh normal, im verlgeich mit iphone...

Android market auch mit Sofortüberweisung???


----------

